# Getting back into it



## Angryoldguyuk (9 mo ago)

39 year old grumpy guy from the UK here. How is everyone?

Used to ride many years ago from very early teens to mid 20's. Had kids, started a business and basically left it alone for a long time.
Now I've started getting back into it and loving it to be honest. Like a few other posts I've seen on here the main thing is the regret i now have .
Just think why did I ever stop . But I did and it is what it is. The body doesn't recover or feel like it used to so have to take it easy n know my limits, also being from the UK I'm on dry slope a lot and it bloody hurts when you fall!

Anyways just joined up for a bit of chat n advice which this place seems to have a lot of. Are there many European riders on here? or is it mainly North America? Not that it matters too much, snow is snow wherever you are i guess 

Cheers


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Doesn't matter that you were away for a while, the important thing is you're back. Grumpy or not. Old you are not, as there are a number of us here who are 60+ and still ride hard. Oh to be 39 again.

We have members from all corners of the world which make it a great place to hear about conditions and challenges from everywhere. Hang around, get a feel for the place and keep us posted on your comeback. Welcome back.


----------



## Angryoldguyuk (9 mo ago)

Oldman said:


> Doesn't matter that you were away for a while, the important thing is you're back. Grumpy or not. Old you are not, as there are a number of us here who are 60+ and still ride hard. Oh to be 39 again.
> 
> We have members from all corners of the world which make it a great place to hear about conditions and challenges from everywhere. Hang around, get a feel for the place and keep us posted on your comeback. Welcome back.


Cheers mate  
Looking forward to exploring here a bit. Hopefully i will be 60 + and still riding, that's amazing and hats off to you.

And I love the sig, "get it, wax it, ride it"


----------



## sokon (11 mo ago)

Fellow "older" EU rider here!
Did lots of boarding between 10 and 20 yo, then career, family, and business happened. Getting back into it at 44 and realizing that "low consequences" is not a thing anymore, makes me regret not having started again earlier . What somehow worked for me thus far is trying to compensate for age with all sorts of protective gear (impact pants ftw!). Living in Switzerland may also help as we occasionally still got loads of softer snow to help with all sorts of impacts.


----------



## Angryoldguyuk (9 mo ago)

sokon said:


> Fellow "older" EU rider here!
> Did lots of boarding between 10 and 20 yo, then career, family, and business happened. Getting back into it at 44 and realizing that "low consequences" is not a thing anymore, makes me regret not having started again earlier . What somehow worked for me thus far is trying to compensate for age with all sorts of protective gear (impact pants ftw!). Living in Switzerland may also help as we occasionally still got loads of softer snow to help with all sorts of impacts.


Yeah riding with a sense of invincibility is over for me . Im pretty much in exactly the same boat as you then, apart from being nowhere near any mountains haha.
I'm just looking into protective gear as we speak. haven't checked out impact pants yet but will do! looking more towards knee pads as mine need looking after a bit more these days


----------

